# E-Motor auf DAV Gewaesser



## diebra (14. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage, ist es erlaubt auf DAV Gewässer eine

Boot mit E-Motor zu benutzen ?

Gruß diebra #h


----------



## Brikz83 (14. August 2010)

*AW: E-Motor auf DAV Gewaesser*

Ziemlich allgemeine Frage  |bigeyes

Antwort ja und nein


----------



## bubi10_4 (15. August 2010)

*AW: E-Motor auf DAV Gewaesser*

Allgemeine Antword: Kommt drauf an was der Betreuende Verein dazu sagt, bei uns gibt es ein Gewässer wo überhaupt kein Boot erlaubt ist. Aber es Steht in keiner Gewässerbeschreibung des DAV-Verzeichniss.(Würde es auslegen als erlaubt) Lasse es aber nicht drauf ankommen und gehe wo anders mit meinem Boot Angeln.

Petri bubi10_4


----------



## Sterni01 (15. August 2010)

*AW: E-Motor auf DAV Gewaesser*

Hallo diebra,

Grundsätzlich brauchst du eine Genehmigung vom Eigentümer des Gewässers, um mit Motorbetriebenen Booten dort zu fahren. !!!! Egal ob Benzin, Diesel oder E-Motor !!!
Erkundige dich mal, wem das Gewässer gehört. Meistens ist es das Land.
Also stelle einen Antrag bei der zuständigen Wasserbehörde.
Eine Ortsgruppe (der betreuende Verein) darf es dir weder gestatten, noch verbieten, mit einem Boot dort zu fahren. Das Angeln vom Boot aus jedoch schon !


----------



## hasenzahn (15. August 2010)

*AW: E-Motor auf DAV Gewaesser*

Das hat weder mit dem betreuenden Verein noch mit dem Eigentümer zu tun. Grundsätzlich unterscheidet man zwischen schiffbaren und nicht schiffbaren Gewässern. 
Auf schiffbaren Gewässern darf mit Booten gefahren werden, auf nicht schiffbaren nicht. Ob nun E-Motor oder Benziner erlaubt sind obliegt den Schiffahrtsämtern, die z.B. auch Ausnahmegenehmigungen für Fähren oder Fahrgastschiffahrt erteilen. 
Die dürfen z.B. mit Benzinmotoren fahren auch wenn allen anderen nur E-Motoren erlaubt sind. 
Das generelle Verbot Gewässer mit Booten oder Wasserfahrzeugen aller Art zu befahren kenne ich bisher eigentlich nur aus Naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen. 
Das liegt also in der Hoheit der der Schiffahrtsämter, Wasser- und Naturschutzbehörden. 

Ob jetzt ein Badeschlauchboot benutzt werden darf und ob Bellys Boote sind oder nicht möchte ich hier besser nicht diskutieren. Ist ein breites Feld mit viel Spielraum für Interpretationen und Meinungen. 

Anders sieht es mit Liegeplätzen an Gewässern aus. Da hat der Eigentümer oder Pächter sehr wohl das Sagen ob und wo Bootsligeplätze sind oder nicht. 

Deshalb wird auch in keinem Gewässerverzeichnis des DAV stehen ob Boote erlaubt sind oder nicht. Ich kenne da lediglich Hinweise auf Einschränkungen aus naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen wenn Boote nicht erlaubt sind. 

MfG 

HASI


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. August 2010)

*AW: E-Motor auf DAV Gewaesser*

Zu Hasenzahns Ausführungen sag ick mal nüscht.

Die Frage is aber auch nicht ganz unkompliziert. Da es sich ja wohl um DAV-Gewässer Brandenburgs handelt, findest Du die erste Antwort in der Brandenburger Gewässerordnung .(4.6.1.)
DAV-Gewässer in denen Bootsangeln verboten ist, sind in der Regel auch im Gewässerverzeichnis gekennzeichnet.
Die Benutzung von Motoren wiederum, regelt das Brandenburgische Wassergesetz . (§ 46) 
Da gibt es die Bundeswasserstraßen und die schiffbaren Landesgewässer Brandenburgs. Diese sind als Anlage 1 in der Landesschifffahrtsverordnung  enthalten.
Auf diesen Gewässern ist das Fahren mit Motorkraft betriebener Boote gestattet. (Je nach Motorisierung und Bootsgröße mit und ohne "Schein").
Ergo, wenn Dein ausgewähltes Gewässer nicht unter diesen ist, kannste dit mit dem E-Motor theoretisch knicken.
Aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme.
Mir sind einige DAV-Gewässer bekannt, wo die Benutzung von E-Motoren gestattet bzw. geduldet wird. Wer sich da den Hut uffjesetzt hat, weeß ick allerdings nich.
Also im Zweifelsfalle Erkundigungen einziehen und wenn nich, dann eben rudern (wie ick dit meißtens mache |uhoh. Dann kann Dir keener an die Karre pink... 

Grüßle,  Schlotterschätt  |wavey:


----------

